# Using stitch markers.....



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Can you tell me how to use stitch markers? I use the ones that look like safety pins from Knitpicks- but the ones on the website with the counters are so nice- they cannot be opened though. Dumb question-


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Okay, there are probably lots of ways. 

~when you are knitting 'in the round':
It helps to put a marker in the fabric so you know when to go to the next row's directions.
It can be easy to get off-track, especially with a colorchart.

~between 'pattern repeats':
Like when you are doing a lace pattern that covers 17 stitches. You slide a marker onto the needle, between the loops after every 17 stitches. 
It lets you see where the pattern starts over.

~when you are doing a cable pattern:
If you put a marker into the stitch you have 'crossed' when you cable, you can count how many rows you have done, before you need to 'cross' again. 
This has been VERY helpful for me, in tricky cable patterns.

Surely there are more.


----------



## Nico DeMouse (Feb 25, 2008)

InHisName said:


> but the ones on the website with the counters are so nice- they cannot be opened though. Dumb question-


I use the little cheapy plastic rings that you can get at JoAnnes and places like that. They just slip on the needle itself, between your stiches. I use them just like gone-a-milkin said, to mark repeats and the start/end of row when knitting on circulars.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

There are two dfifferent types of stitch markers (that I know of) You have the kind that slips onto the needle and get moved along from needle to needle as you knit. You can't knit the stitch marker, I don't think.

Than there is the "claw" or "safety pin" type that opens up. This kind you can either use as the other types and slip them onto a needle or you can actually clip it onto a stitch. If you clip it onto a stitch it will not be moved from needle to needle it will remain stationary on that stitch until you physically move it.

Hope we more than answered your question.Ask away if we didn't. 

Happy knitting!


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

I had never seen one like this http://www.etsy.com/listing/57096142/circular-row-counter-rainbow-snag-free?ref=sr_gallery_2&ga_search_query=jeanettejed&ga_search_type=handmade&ga_page=&order=&includes%5B0%5D=tags&includes%5B1%5D=title

sorta like WIHHs set, but connected so you can't misplace the 8!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

WIHH you are BAD!!!!!


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

WIHH, I'm here for you 

I remember when you were scared to use stitch markers 'cause you thought you'd knit 'em into your work - and now look at you go!

For the record, I have a set of jeanettejed's little beaded markers for when I do socks and have to mark the spot for my increase/decrease. They are tiny, pretty, and the little ropes she uses instead of rings fit more nicely between small yarn and on small needles than the fixed plastic o-ring types I've used before.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

That's what I am afraid of! Stitching a nice circle stitch marker in- finishing a project and finding a few stitch markers would be a nightmare! So far, been leaving the trailing cast on thread to figure out where the start is, no wonder on the hats they get a bit off when you start decreasing.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

IHN, I'm trying to figure out HOW to knit a stitch marker into a stitch! If it's sized to fit your needle ... well ... how can you get the yarn and your needle through the hole? 

Try and see if you can do it on purpose - if you can tell us how - and I bet that'll ease your fears.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

frazzlehead said:


> IHN, I'm trying to figure out HOW to knit a stitch marker into a stitch! If it's sized to fit your needle ... well ... how can you get the yarn and your needle through the hole?
> 
> Try and see if you can do it on purpose - if you can tell us how - and I bet that'll ease your fears.


You would have to take the stitch OFF the needle and thread the loop through the marker, then put it back on the needle and knit it. 
If you did that, it would stay on. Just like putting on beads. Highly unlikely to have it happen "accidentally".


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

OHHHHHHH- Don't I feel stupid, now reading above posts make sense, and open a whole new world of organized knitting. Thanks!


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

Ahhh, stitch markers.
I don't knit, I crochet, and was madly jealous of all the beautiful knitting stitch markers that a crocheter can't use.

I was using twistie ties:bored:

THEN, I got a book from the library on crocheting with wire and I MADE some lovely stitch markers with wire and beads and seashells. I had to order some lobster type clasps to finish them, so they're not quite done yet.

But I had to tell WIHH that there is in fact another level of stitch marker madness and that is _making_ them...

IHN, don't feel too bad. When I first saw knitting stitch markers the first thing that came to my mind was "And how do they come back out??" I had to really think on it before I had the "Oh that's how:doh:" moment.


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

uhm... yeah... there's that whole making the stitch markers thing... like with little pewter charms that say things like 'create' or 'inspire'.... sigh...

I do have lovely stitch markers, though. ; )

and depending on the stitch marker, you certainly can knit it into your knitting. ; )

and if you do, you simply take the shears and snip it off... for goodness sakes don't panic...

dawn


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

I've knit at least 5 markers into projects over the years. I have no idea how either. 

Once you figure it out, it makes complete sense. My children find it fascinating that it _doesn't_ get knit in. 

If you're really concerned about it, work with markers that are just a tad larger than your needles. Almost impossible to do then. Almost (again, I have no idea how I managed it.)


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Well, the claw type can be multi purpose gadgets.

We've had them around for so many years that I forget which purpose we originally bought them.

When the kids were in 4-H and needed to keep their favorite chickens identified for their fair projects, they used the claw type stitch markers as leg bands.

They worked very well, except you needed to replace them with a bigger size as the chicken grew.

So there------now you have as excuse to buy MORE!
Never know when you may need to band a bird :bow:


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Good idea, tallpines! 
Just finishing a simple hat using homespun with a stich marker, and it made all the difference in the world.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Hee Tallpines I've used chicken leg band markers as stitch markers when I couldn't find anything else, but never the other way around!


----------

